# Savic Royal Suite reviews please!



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some reviews on the Savic Royal Suite cages, probably the 95 and not XL. At the moment I have 4 boys in two different cages as my new babies and one of my adults don't get on well and trying to maintain two cages is so time consuming, nevermind the amount of space it takes up. I've attached a photo of my current set up.

How is the SRS? I know you can have it as two cages, but can you house two sets of rats in it without any danger of biting feet etc? How is it to clean etc? I'm interested and it looks good but the two sections are smaller than my current cages and it's expensive so need to be convinced it will solve all my problems.

Thanks!

Lindsay


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

We don't have the SRS where I live but I have owned a Critter Nation, which is an almost identical cage. Based on cubic footage, it looks like the SRS is almost twice the size of the Little Friends cage so even split in half, you'll still be spoiling your little bubs. It's a bit wider so you may need to put it against the other wall or it may jut out a tiny bit into the doorway. 

The cage comes with a full-size shallow plastic pan for the floor of each unit. The pan for the upper unit has a notched corner that lines up with the opening to the lower unit. You can either rotate that upper pan 180 degrees to cover the opening in the grate then use a tile or something to cover the notch in the pan, or you can take the lower level floor pan (without the notch) and use it in the upper level to fully cover the floor. I believe the built-in scatter guards would prevent toes and tails from hanging out of the cage enough to keep them from being nibbled by mischief makers below. 

The full-sized doors on the front of the cage make accessing all areas of the cage really easy on cleaning day. It's sooo easy to get large items like litter boxes and wheels in and out. The plastic pans lift easily out through these giant doors to make cleaning the levels very simple. The only downside to the large doors is that the entire front of the cage cannot be used to attach hammocks so they must be affixed only to the top, back, and sides. This is a pretty minor issue. 

The plastic pans are really shallow and almost useless for holding a loose substrate. The built-in scatter guards will help keep in coarser substrates like shredded cardboard but finer loose substrates may fall through the cracks. The shelves don't have a scatter guard so most loose substrates won't work at all on the small levels. A lot of people use fleece liners in these types of cages. Paper pellet litters like Back 2 Nature are pretty heavy so they're less likely to get kicked out of the shallow pans. In the US, we have other options for deeper custom or diy pans. I don't know what UK folk do if they want deeper pans. 

They're very heavy cages and, in my opinion, a pain to deep clean. They're such large cages that it's really difficult to move them around when you want to clean them. They have wheels but it's generally not possible to roll them outside to clean. The Royal Suites are assembled with screws so they're not very simple to take apart. Also, the cages are made up of a bunch of hollow metal tubes and has a bajillion tiny little connection points. If these cages are ever hosed down, moisture can get trapped in the cage easily and cause rust over time. You pretty much just have to clean them where they sit. 

All things considered, they're pretty fantastic cages and I think you'd be really satisfied to consolidate your current cage situation.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> We don't have the SRS where I live but I have owned a Critter Nation, which is an almost identical cage. Based on cubic footage, it looks like the SRS is almost twice the size of the Little Friends cage so even split in half, you'll still be spoiling your little bubs. It's a bit wider so you may need to put it against the other wall or it may jut out a tiny bit into the doorway. The cage comes with a full-size shallow plastic pan for the floor of each unit. The pan for the upper unit has a notched corner that lines up with the opening to the lower unit. You can either rotate that upper pan 180 degrees to cover the opening in the grate then use a tile or something to cover the notch in the pan, or you can take the lower level floor pan (without the notch) and use it in the upper level to fully cover the floor. I believe the built-in scatter guards would prevent toes and tails from hanging out of the cage enough to keep them from being nibbled by mischief makers below. The full-sized doors on the front of the cage make accessing all areas of the cage really easy on cleaning day. It's sooo easy to get large items like litter boxes and wheels in and out. The plastic pans lift easily out through these giant doors to make cleaning the levels very simple. The only downside to the large doors is that the entire front of the cage cannot be used to attach hammocks so they must be affixed only to the top, back, and sides. This is a pretty minor issue. The plastic pans are really shallow and almost useless for holding a loose substrate. The built-in scatter guards will help keep in coarser substrates like shredded cardboard but finer loose substrates may fall through the cracks. The shelves don't have a scatter guard so most loose substrates won't work at all on the small levels. A lot of people use fleece liners in these types of cages. Paper pellet litters like Back 2 Nature are pretty heavy so they're less likely to get kicked out of the shallow pans. In the US, we have other options for deeper custom or diy pans. I don't know what UK folk do if they want deeper pans. They're very heavy cages and, in my opinion, a pain to deep clean. They're such large cages that it's really difficult to move them around when you want to clean them. They have wheels but it's generally not possible to roll them outside to clean. The Royal Suites are assembled with screws so they're not very simple to take apart. Also, the cages are made up of a bunch of hollow metal tubes and has a bajillion tiny little connection points. If these cages are ever hosed down, moisture can get trapped in the cage easily and cause rust over time. You pretty much just have to clean them where they sit. All things considered, they're pretty fantastic cages and I think you'd be really satisfied to consolidate your current cage situation.


 Thanks Corbin, I think I'm decided on the cage and could use a credit card for it (lol) but the cheapest price I've found new is £209.99 which is pretty hefty. I need the reviews to convince my partner that it's worthwhile mostly...


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

That doesn't look like a terrible price, from what I've seen. I would also check for reviews over at fancy rats forum (UK based). If you don't get any good feedback here, there might be more people over there to answer specific questions! They might also be able to point you in the direction of the best deals.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

I've gone ahead and bought it...I'm an impulse buyer! To be fair I'm pretty sure it meets my needs and my friend has offered to buy one of my existing cages off me so that solves one of my problems.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a feeling you and your partner are going to love it. Besides making that corner of the room feel a bit more organized, I think it'll just function really well for you and your rats. 

Be sure to tell us about it once you get it set up! ...and take pictures!!! =)


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

I think you're right about turning it the other way - normally with the way our current cage is, we're stuck balancing against the couch (just where the panel on the right is) but I measured and 95cm width fits perfectly against the back of the wall. Opens it right up when we have to open up and clean.I can't wait to get it all set up. Annoyingly in my excitement, I messed up payment so I need to phone the company tomorrow morning to pay, but at least my order is reserved. Fingers crossed I get it early on in the weekend so I can spend a few hours setting up and delivering my cage to my friend. Yay!!!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I absolutely love my SRS 95!! I've had mine for over 2 years and its still been going strong. Here's an example of mine https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf2-A5oldFl/?taken-by=kelseysbass

The color looks good. 
There's a nice storage place on the bottom for my temp cage/holiday cage. 
There are guards for the substrate. 
I can fit my 16" tic tac wheel in there no problem. 
Cleaning is a breeze. 
With proper cleaning/ upkeep, it'll last a long time.

You can separate the middle, but you might need to use more than just the ladder to block it. My rat sitter runs a hotel/rescue. She has like 3 or 4 SRS cages that go up three sections high. She has to block off the sections for the "guests". It works very well for adults. Though recently she took in a lot of mom and baby rats, and those sneaky babies managed to wiggle through and got to the other guest rats. Everything was fine , she just had to find studier pieces of wood to block off the other sections. I doubt you'll run into the same problem though.

I hope you enjoy this cage!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

I was hoping to have it this weekend but because it's so big it's a freight delivery so is taking longer than their original estimate. I'll get photos once I finally have it all set up!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Finally got it built and set up. Saving so much space compared to our two-cage set up. Easy to decorate, obviously not cleaned it yet but I imagine very easy. Babies in top, adults on bottom and no problems as of yet.


----------



## Angiebabe (Jan 25, 2021)

Lunchy said:


> Finally got it built and set up. Saving so much space compared to our two-cage set up. Easy to decorate, obviously not cleaned it yet but I imagine very easy. Babies in top, adults on bottom and no problems as of yet.


Can I ask how you have separated the two levels please x


----------



## Kitty4141 (11 mo ago)

Kelsbels said:


> I absolutely love my SRS 95!! I've had mine for over 2 years and its still been going strong. Here's an example of mine
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bf2-A5oldFl/
> ...


Does it come in black? The royal suit 95 cage


Kelsbels said:


> I absolutely love my SRS 95!! I've had mine for over 2 years and its still been going strong. Here's an example of mine
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bf2-A5oldFl/
> ...


Does it come in black? The royal suit 95 cage


----------

